# Gas is driving me crazy



## Guest (Apr 18, 2001)

I get nervous about passing gas when I am near people. This is roughest of course when I feel trapped. (dentist chair) It is ruining my life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2001)

You should definitely try Mike's tapes. I used to have gas on a daily basis which was extremely bothersome to me and I was very self-conscious about this problem. But now my gas has been reduced to a level where I rarely notice myself having it anymore or at least much less frequently. It's like I'm normal again in this regard and I can sit for hours without having to release gas. Before I remember I would have to frequenly leave the room to release it but now I don't need to anymore because it doesn't smell and it isn't excessive like it used to be. This is an embarassing problem to talk about but I'm just glad I've found relief for it. Hopefully others do too.


----------

